# huntin partner turned to the dark side...



## duckhunter6 (Dec 17, 2010)

me and 3 other buddies located an awesome spot the other day.. had an awesome hunt.. made a pact in the boat that this spot is top secret..... well one buddie decides to take a rival duck hunter crew to our spot..  not secret anymore so much that spot.. sad to say he's lost his seat..


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 17, 2010)

Man I have had that happen too many times. I have gotten to where I dont take guys like I used to because they would bring a friend and then they would bring two more friends and so on.  Then they would sent me a text with a pic of 4 limits and say they shot em in the honey hole and I never got the invite after I found the ducks... we dont talk anymore


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 17, 2010)

i wouldn't call him a buddy, more like jack-wagon. i believe i'd have to have some words with that fella


----------



## duckhunter6 (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah man thats the same thing i got going on.. me and my best friend jus got his boat fixed up and have hunted hard every morning this week and everyone wants you to take em.. you cant trust anyone..


----------



## duckhunter6 (Dec 17, 2010)

and your right he aint a huntin buddie no more, and i am gonna have a few words w him


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 17, 2010)

its a cut throat sport haha


----------



## duckhunter6 (Dec 17, 2010)

seriously haha


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 17, 2010)

Had it happen before too deer hunting. I give everyone a chance to hunt with me but when they take advantage of it and disrespect me they are never invited again. I have very few hunting buddies I trust.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 17, 2010)

No not the rival crew!  Y'all will have to set up a battle and serve those fools!


----------



## duckhunter6 (Dec 17, 2010)

vrooom said:


> No not the rival crew!  Y'all will have to set up a battle and serve those fools!



yeah that rival crew!  i'm down who ever wants to come watch is welcome


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 17, 2010)

drake2215 that picture creeps me out i hate it


----------



## bbducks (Dec 17, 2010)

I had that happen just go hunt that spot without them bout 5 days in a row they wont have duck afer that hunt till they leave


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 17, 2010)

Lake Juliette In the timber Ringnecks have showed bet i seen 400,000 this morning! I cant go in the morning but i tell u when u leav ethe boat ramp go str8 tilu hit land  they coming over the trees right there ! Happy hunting


----------



## majg1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

that kinda stuff is why I gave up waterfowling several years ago ....do miss it though


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2010)

g24dawggone said:


> Lake Juliette In the timber Ringnecks have showed bet i seen 400,000 this morning! I cant go in the morning but i tell u when u leav ethe boat ramp go str8 tilu hit land  they coming over the trees right there ! Happy hunting



????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## duckhunter6 (Dec 17, 2010)

g24dawggone said:


> Lake Juliette In the timber Ringnecks have showed bet i seen 400,000 this morning! I cant go in the morning but i tell u when u leav ethe boat ramp go str8 tilu hit land  they coming over the trees right there ! Happy hunting



where this come from??/


----------



## justinkm (Dec 17, 2010)

*man that stinks*

i only take folks to spots i got the key to  and i have the only key


----------



## bbducks (Dec 17, 2010)

Idk where it came from but u beter get there early. After that post there's gana be people camping there.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont have that problem........I never see anything?? WELL, I do but THE spot where I see stuff, I never hear them mention they saw stuff there ??


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2010)

vrooom said:


> No not the rival crew!  Y'all will have to set up a battle and serve those fools!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 17, 2010)

gotta love the ones that dont know how to do their own homework and bum off the ones that do.  Sorry bout your luck!


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 17, 2010)

Just don't take people to your honey hole I only have one person ill take to a hot spot I will take people but not to the spot unless I've hunted there spots or with them several times.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like you need to take up bass fishing for one morning. I think a spinnerbait or crankbait would do wonders on the decoy lines. Might even catch a few dekes.

That just aint right. But, the world is full of those. That's why we don't take anyone outside our group with us. If it's not a public hole, then they'll try to find out who owns the land and get permission for themselves and their other "friends".


----------



## scoggins (Dec 18, 2010)

Heck I'll fill his seat

I am a transplant to WR and the few friends I have don't hunt and definately don't duck hunt much less understand why!

Lol

I am sorry to hear that a comrad has for lack of better terms betrayed the trust of his fellow hunters and friends


----------



## swampbogger51 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey  what he forgot to tell yall  is that i am the one who found that spot on the river while he was sleeping i did my home work and i know i took yall to now 2 nice duck holes and yall have yet to take me anywhere  o and the guy i took to that hole was my buddie that i duck hunted with just about every time i went last year and think you just need stop cryin and kill ducks!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 18, 2010)

uh oh!  might need the whole popcorn stand for this.

Which boat ramp ya'll usin


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 18, 2010)

I say post gps cordinants to the honey hole,and we flush em out!!!..lol


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 18, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> uh oh!  might need the whole popcorn stand for this.
> 
> Put some butter on it...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 18, 2010)

swampbogger51 said:


> hey  what he forgot to tell yall  is that i am the one who found that spot on the river while he was sleeping i did my home work and i know i took yall to now 2 nice duck holes and yall have yet to take me anywhere  o and the guy i took to that hole was my buddie that i duck hunted with just about every time i went last year and think you just need stop cryin and kill ducks!!!



Oh...now the real story comes out...You showed them,now they don't want you hunting your spot,or taking anyone else there..lol...you just can't make this stuff up..LOL!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 18, 2010)

oh yeah this is gonna be better than any 10.00 movie i'd pay to go see. JERRY could you please pass the twizlers.


----------



## gsubo (Dec 18, 2010)

Just opened up a fresh pack of sour patch kids..


----------



## swampbogger51 (Dec 18, 2010)

O I am not makin this up we will see what he has to say about it!lol


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 18, 2010)

what ramp ya'll usin? I wanna go see the special hole


----------



## swampbogger51 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bulards. Go up river a half mile you you know when you see it! Good luck!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 19, 2010)

swampbogger51 said:


> O I am not makin this up we will see what he has to say about it!lol



Looks like the force isn't with him...lol


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 19, 2010)

*The Duck Saga*

This has all the makings of a duckudrama that will be airing on the Discovery Channel like swamp loggers or something. Man I hate to see hunting buddies angry at each other...Do we need to do some kind of intervention? 

Maybe we could throw them into a layout bind together and zip tie it shut untill they make up.

Really guys, life is short. Hope you can work it out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2010)

Not a good situation at all.


----------



## swampbogger51 (Dec 19, 2010)

yall are right i just think it is childish for him to get on here and talk about it  maybe he will calm down about it and  just get over it...


----------



## mike new (Dec 19, 2010)

*dog eat dog world*

isnt this pretty much how life goes anyways.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 19, 2010)

mike new said:


> isnt this pretty much how life goes anyways.



Yes. Thats why you just gotta roll with it. It happens.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bottome line every duck hunter should live by! If someone shows you a spot dont go back to it without them.... bottom line, no ifs, ands, or buts! Its common courtesy!


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 19, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> Bottome line every duck hunter should live by! If someone shows you a spot dont go back to it without them.... bottom line, no ifs, ands, or buts! Its common courtesy!



x2!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 20, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> Bottome line every duck hunter should live by! If someone shows you a spot dont go back to it without them.... bottom line, no ifs, ands, or buts! Its common courtesy!



x1,000,000


----------



## hunt-it-all (Dec 20, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> bottome line every duck hunter should live by! If someone shows you a spot dont go back to it without them.... Bottom line, no ifs, ands, or buts! Its common courtesy!



x 9999999999


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 20, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> Bottome line every duck hunter should live by! If someone shows you a spot dont go back to it without them.... bottom line, no ifs, ands, or buts! Its common courtesy!


Agreed..BUT...the one that went with another is the one who found it to start with...read the storyline..


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just this past 2 weeks ive had the same prob.  Got a friend started 2 seasons ago, now hes shot all my holes with his other buds to the point that the ducks just quit coming in.  It really sucks knowing that when i get some time off work ima have to start all over again.  Gonna have to waste a few days of good hunting time to scout.


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Dec 21, 2010)

warner robins huh, i believe there is only one river right?


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 22, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Just this past 2 weeks ive had the same prob.  Got a friend started 2 seasons ago, now hes shot all my holes with his other buds to the point that the ducks just quit coming in.  It really sucks knowing that when i get some time off work ima have to start all over again.  Gonna have to waste a few days of good hunting time to scout.



Yep that sucks for you, I've been burned by a "friend" I carried to a good spot before too! I don't know how someone thinks after you show them a spot it's fair game for them and anyone else they want to bring along. How does it not register that the person who showed them the spot found it on their own time and gas & they wouldn't even know there were ducks at the spot if they had not went with you. Anyone who disagrees needs to get up early go scouting and if your lucky find a really good spot that not many if anybody knows about. After you kill a limit or two you may appreciate how much better that spot is than every other generic cove or point that you get a few pass shots on. Who knows, maybe you will get the "selfish" bone too and understand why you don't go hunt a spot someone else showed you.
I guess what kills me the most about it is how when you get mad about it they act like your the donkeys butt for being mad at them. Its like how dare you get mad at me for going to hunt a spot I never would have known to hunt had you not shown me.


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 22, 2010)

I live in Kathleen and am itching to get started in duck hunting! Plus, I can keep a secret.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 22, 2010)

*if you knew*



duckhunter6 said:


> where this come from??/



if you knew this guy you would understand why??????


----------

